# Power Windows and Door Locks



## robertdaleweir (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi
I have a 1999 Beetle TDI. I have been having an issue with the Passenger Door Power Windows and Power Locks. I can lock the passenger door on the passenger's side (using switch) but not from either the drivers side switch nor remotely (using remote key). Also the Power windows have stopped working coincident with the door locks. The remote key will lock the drivers side but will not lock the car on the passenger side. It however beeps that it has anyway.
I was able to obtain a new door panel complete with everything: motor, panel, window lift etc. I installed this and it tried to lift the window (straining so I stopped trying) once. It now will not even attempt closing the window and otherwise it is acting exactly the same as before. 
I do have a VAGCOM but do not know how to get to any details on this problem. Relevant segment of scan:

```
Address 46: Central Conv.        Labels: 1J0-959-799.lbl
   Part No: 1J0 959 799 AJ
   Component: 5X Zentral-SG Komf. 0001  
   Coding: 00256
   Shop #: WSC 00066  
   VCID: 8608AE8CA23C8C3

   Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1J2959802C
   Component: 5X Tõrsteuerger. FS0001r  

   Subsystem 2 - Part No: Steuerger
   Component: t Beif. antwortet nicht     

3 Faults Found:
01483 - Control Circuit for Rear Lid Remote Unlocking 
            25-10 - Unknown Switch Condition - Intermittent
01332 - Door Control Module; Passenger Side (J387) 
            49-00 - No Communications
00943 - Heated Exterior Mirror; Driver Side (Z4) 
            35-00 -  -
```
 I assumed that the Passenger Door Control Module was attached to the motor on the passenger's door but maybe not.
Obviously I have not replaced the correct part. Can anyone give me some idea of what to do next? Thanks...
Robert


----------



## deloreandriven (Aug 19, 2005)

check for a broken / almost broken wire . An intermitant open / short which would also cause the window to move slowly due to lack of / poor ground or proper 12v supply. 1st place to start is between door and body.


----------



## robertdaleweir (Sep 28, 2005)

deloreandriven said:


> check for a broken / almost broken wire . An intermitant open / short which would also cause the window to move slowly due to lack of / poor ground or proper 12v supply. 1st place to start is between door and body.


Hi deloreandriven
I have examined the cables as they go from the door through pillar and there appears to be no obvious damage. Where does the signal originate from that controls these features. I have a Bentley book on the Beetle and I have been trying to figure out how to test the pinout that connects to the window motor, using my multimeter, but am unsure of how to conduct such a test. 
I am studying the electrical diagrams but not seeing the big picture somehow. Thanks for your post.
Robert


----------



## deloreandriven (Aug 19, 2005)

seems like you may have two problems here as well, i have the same locking issue on my 04 cab and found on the mk4 if i rember correct a common problem on the door latches, an interior broken solder joint in the lock that causes locking fail. i haven't yet had the time to take apart my lock to check and verify if it the issue with my car but you should try a search in the mk4 forum and see if you can find the diy on how to repair the door locks. did you put in a new window motor? / from a doaner car? 

i had an issue on my 99 bug and the window had issues going up and there was a modified window regulator / glass mounts that i installed because the old ones would fail causing the glass to be loose and not go up because it was on the wrong angle.


----------



## robertdaleweir (Sep 28, 2005)

deloreandriven said:


> seems like you may have two problems here as well, i have the same locking issue on my 04 cab and found on the mk4 if i rember correct a common problem on the door latches, an interior broken solder joint in the lock that causes locking fail. i haven't yet had the time to take apart my lock to check and verify if it the issue with my car but you should try a search in the mk4 forum and see if you can find the diy on how to repair the door locks. did you put in a new window motor? / from a doaner car?
> 
> i had an issue on my 99 bug and the window had issues going up and there was a modified window regulator / glass mounts that i installed because the old ones would fail causing the glass to be loose and not go up because it was on the wrong angle.


 Hi deloreandriven 
Thank you for your post. I have been away for a bit. Anyway since I last posted I have put on a recycled door panel complete with Window Motor. It did not fix my problem. I have since installed a recycled Comfort Control Module (in dash left of steering wheel) and now I have less functionality than before. I will be putting back my original Comfort Control Module. 
I have not examined the Door Locks but I also cannot get my power window to work on passengers side nor from the drivers side. Anyway I am getting lots of experience taking things apart and putting them back together but not much else. 
I think I have either a logic problem or a ground/power problem, not sure which. Cheers... 
Robert


----------

